# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Φωλιά για cockatiel

## Xrhstos8

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, ζητω να μου χαρίσουν μια φωλια για cockatiels! Οποιος έχει κάποια και δεν την χρειάζεται Η δεν του χρησιμεύει πλέον και θέλει να μου την χαρίσει θα ήμουν χαρούμενος!




ΥΓ: Θα μπορούσα να ανταλλάξω την φωλια που ζητάω με μια μικρότερη, αλλα σήμερα την έστειλα αχρησιμοποίητη σε ένα παιδί του forum!  :sad:

----------


## Xrhstos8

UP....

----------

